# What do you guys think of this setup?



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

It will be a 120 gallon, 4x2x2, with:

1 x Fire Eel
3 x Elephantnose fish
maybe something else, suggestions please? (something fairly large that moves around a lot, maybe to add a bit of colour to the tank as the fish listed above are mainly black)

Filtration will be an eheim 2028, and eventually a rena xp3 as well

Substrate will be sand, no live plants, not sure how to decorate it yet


----------



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone????


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe an Oscar for something large and active.

Never kept a fire eel myself but my reading says that a 6" fire eel can reach 1 meter in a year.. that 120g might be a tad small... the elephant nose might be too if the eel gets that sort of size.. dunno if a 3ft eel would eat a 9" fish or not..

definitely add a 2nd canister


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think the Fire eel and the Elephant nose would be good together as the eel is some what aggressive and the Elephant nose is shy and recluse. The Fire eel can reach 2' in length. Definitely don't put an Oscar with Elephant nose, maybe small tetra, danios or a schooling fish, consider Angels or Discus.


----------



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone else? I haven't ignored the above suggestions, just looking for more input


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree 100% with the above advice. The two species you mention are probably not compatible and the eel will outgrow the tank very quickly and therefore should be re homed ASAP. After that you can look for compatible tank mates for the elephant noses or trade them in for something else. 
--
Paul


----------

